# Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars!



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

Finally found some time this weekend to install a Bike Rack that is attached to the Touareg crossbars.
I installed a "Thule # 590 V2 Bike Carrier" using a "VWADAPT" kit. I had to purchase some nuts, washers, and large rubber washers from Lowes.
The key to the entire installation is the bolts with the large square heads that come in the "VWADAPT" kit. These bolts slide into the slots in the top of the Touareg crossbars. The front of the bike carrier has three holes (I used the back hole - it provided the most stable mount) that the bolt goes through, and is attached with a nut. I did insert a large rubber washer between the bike carrier and the crossbars to avoid damage. For the attachment in the back, a hole is drilled through the bike carrier tray, and once again the it is attached with a nut. The bolt in the back does barely touch the back tire of the bike, but cover it with some thick rubber and duct tape, and you are good to go. In an attempt to counter act the curvature of the crossbars, I did use the same large rubber washers cut in half to act as a shim so the bike would be more vertical.
Another trick.....get the shop where you buy your Thule accessories to use the same core as the locks on your rack, and you only have to carry one key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another plus...the Thule # 590 is predominately silver in color which matches the silver rack on the Touareg with PPS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have pics, if anyone wants to host them.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Post pics please.







Or send them to me.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spikeital)*

You should have the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Do you have a garage and an electic door opener?


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (See5)*

Yes...why do you ask????
I have checked the clearance, and I am ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See...can you post some pics of the install?

_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:18 AM 3-15-2004_

_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:20 AM 3-15-2004_


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:25 AM 3-15-2004_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_Finally found some time this weekend to install a Bike Rack that is attached to the Touareg crossbars.
I installed a "Thule # 590 V2 Bike Carrier" using a "VWADAPT" kit. I had to purchase some nuts, washers, and large rubber washers from Lowes.
The key to the entire installation is the bolts with the large square heads that come in the "VWADAPT" kit. These bolts slide into the slots in the top of the Touareg crossbars. The front of the bike carrier has three holes (I used the back hole - it provided the most stable mount) that the bolt goes through, and is attached with a nut. I did insert a large rubber washer between the bike carrier and the crossbars to avoid damage. For the attachment in the back, a hole is drilled through the bike carrier tray, and once again the it is attached with a nut. The bolt in the back does barely touch the back tire of the bike, but cover it with some thick rubber and duct tape, and you are good to go. In an attempt to counter act the curvature of the crossbars, I did use the same large rubber washers cut in half to act as a shim so the bike would be more vertical.
Another trick.....get the shop where you buy your Thule accessories to use the same core as the locks on your rack, and you only have to carry one key. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Another plus...the Thule # 590 is predominately silver in color which matches the silver rack on the Touareg with PPS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have pics, if anyone wants to host them.
Where did you get the VW Adapt kit and how much did it cost?


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_Where did you get the VW Adapt kit and how much did it cost?

Sports Rack Vehicle Outfitters - $ 7.50.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Here are the pics:

















































































Looks nice but I would have done a couple of things differently:
1) I would put the rear rack in the front with the curved portion facing front.
2) Front rack would have gone to the rear with the curved portion facing front.
3) I would have cut the rubber strips that go in the racks and still used them so there would be less chance of wind noise.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaitingforaT-REG* »_ Yes...why do you ask????
I have checked the clearance, and I am ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
See...can you post some pics of the install?

I was being a wise guy, cause if you use it often enough you will eventually forget and drive into the garage with the bike up.
I was a USCF racer and it was a big joke when somebody got a roof rack.
At least put the remote in an unfamiliar place or put tape over the Homelink to remind yourself.
_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 3:25 AM 3-15-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spockcat)*

Jim:

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Looks nice but I would have done a couple of things differently:
1) I would put the rear rack in the front with the curved portion facing front.
2) Front rack would have gone to the rear with the curved portion facing front.
3) I would have cut the rubber strips that go in the racks and still used them so there would be less chance of wind noise.

The wind noise is not too bad. With the sunroof open it gets a bit noisy about 60 mph. Are the racks (crossbars) in the wrong location?








I debated which way was correct. Next weekend I may switch them around to see if it cuts down the noise. I will also install the black rubber strips. Thanks for the tips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (See5)*

See:
I tried to back into my garage with a bike on top of my old explorer. I was going very slow, so there was not any damage, but it could have been a disaster!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

When the racks are in the rear spoiler position, of course the flats should be facing each other and the tapered rack looks best at the rear. But when you spread them, it would make the most sense to me to put the flats facing the rear and the most tapered rack at the front to cut the wind best. 
This means completely removing the rear rack, turning it 180 deg. and reinstalling it in front of the normal front rack but that way seems most logical to me.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_When the racks are in the rear spoiler position, of course the flats should be facing each other and the tapered rack looks best at the rear. But when you spread them, it would make the most sense to me to put the flats facing the rear and the most tapered rack at the front to cut the wind best. 
This means completely removing the rear rack, turning it 180 deg. and reinstalling it in front of the normal front rack but that way seems most logical to me.


I will give it a try next weekend, and see if there is a difference in wind noise.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Looks nice but I would have done a couple of things differently:
1) I would put the rear rack in the front with the curved portion facing front.
2) Front rack would have gone to the rear with the curved portion facing front.
3) I would have cut the rubber strips that go in the racks and still used them so there would be less chance of wind noise.

I switched the racks as suggested, and there was more noise. The rear rack makes a lot of noise when it is in front with the curved part facing forward.
So then I moved the racks around, trying several options. The best seems to be the front rack in front, with the sloped end facing forward, and the rear rack in back with the sloped end facing forward.
Then I installed the rubber strips, and they made the wind noise much better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

2 out of 3 isn't too bad.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spockcat)*

Thanks for the help Spock. Still not sure if the rear rack is better (as far as the wind noise goes) with the curved part facing forward or backward. But it looks much better facing forward.








_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 4:09 AM 3-22-2004_


_Modified by WaitingforaT-REG at 5:15 AM 3-30-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (spockcat)*

Apparently VW has finally come out with a bike rack for the Touareg crossbars. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...75513 This looks like the same rack as the Thule 590 V2. 
Notice the arrangement of the factory racks.
I changed my racks around today as shown in the photo on e-bay, and I think it is the quietest setup!


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not sure that VW "came out" with a new rack or not and his picture is from the drivergear website....
the drivergear website shows item number 7M0071128C for the New Beetle.
The strange thing is that the rack is listed for the Beetle but shows a picture of the rack mounted on what appears to be a Touareg.
I would (plan to) call VW before purchasing these for the Treg.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_I'm not sure that VW "came out" with a new rack or not and his picture is from the drivergear website....
the drivergear website shows item number 7M0071128C for the New Beetle.
The strange thing is that the rack is listed for the Beetle but shows a picture of the rack mounted on what appears to be a Touareg.
I would (plan to) call VW before purchasing these for the Treg.

Clearly the picture is a scan from a catalog, not an online digital photo stolen from some website. Clearly this is a Touareg rack. And this is a local (to me but not the one I use) VW dealer. If you want a bike rack and $95 is a good price, you should buy it. He has 2 available.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Clearly the picture is a scan from a catalog, not an online digital photo stolen from some website. Clearly this is a Touareg rack. And this is a local (to me but not the one I use) VW dealer. If you want a bike rack and $95 is a good price, you should buy it. He has 2 available.

Any thoughts on why the drivergear site does not show the rack listed for the Touareg but does show it for the Beetle?
I did not intend to imply in my post that the seller was up to no good. 
If the rack was developed for the Beetle and then tested for the Touareg it seems strange that the VW internet folks would be so inept to post a picture of the rack on a Touareg but not list it as an accessory for the vehicle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (theswami)*

VW's internet people seem to be VERY SLOW! Perhaps you weren't here 5, 6, 7 months ago when everyone was complaining that they tried to input their VIN number on the customer care website and the website refused to accept Touareg VINs. I reported this problem to VW by phone several times myself and it was MONTHS, not week, not days before it was fixed. 
Take a look at the VW sales website. No V10 info ANYWHERE. I am surprised that the MSRP is finally up to date on the "Build Your Own" website.


----------



## wizbang (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I just got the new Touareg accessories cataloge and it has the Thule rack on a Touareg. it also costs about $128. Also http://www.drivegear.vw.com also has it now.
Wizbang


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wizbang)*


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Had an idea. I like the rack alot, but don't want to leave it attached all the time. Is there room enough under the front folding cover of the rack to swap the bolt out with a wing nut. That way, you could loosen the bolt and lift it right off when your not carrying the bike. Also, how hard is it to remove and reinstall the long rubber strips in the rack itself. Otherwise, I may resort to buying notching out two squares to fit the heads of the bolts.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (Ted K)*

The wing nuts were too big to fit under the front cover. It really does not take very long to remove the rack with a socket wrench though.
Your idea about notching two squares in the rubber strip is an excellent idea. Wish I would have done that!








The rubber strips are quite easy to remove and replace.


----------



## robkatz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (WaitingforaT-REG)*

Has anyone thought about installing the Thule Bike Tray directly to the left or right rails that the Touareg Crossbars fit into? 
I'd like to set something up that's as flush to the roof as possilbe to try to further eliminate wind noise.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Thule Bike Rack Installed Direct to Touareg Crossbars! (robkatz)*

Interesting idea. Don't see why it wouldn't work with the right hardware. Just be sure to put some rubber between the bike rack and the frame rail.


----------

